# Cd/dvd Drive Not Working!



## electroboy (May 28, 2008)

Hello,

I wonder if you can help me out..

My drive is not recognising any blank cd/dvd when i put in computer.

Even a real cd or dvd is not getting any response either!

It has only started happening today!  It's like the computer doesn't recognise it.

The computer just spits it out after a couple of seconds.

I've restarted and shut down but nothing seems to work.

Any ideas?  I'm using Mac OSX


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2008)

First you didn't try everything!

Which Mac do you have and what version of OS X is it running? 

Have you reset the PRAM? Have you cleaned out the dust in the DVD drive lately? Do OS X even see the drive anymore (click on the top left Apple and select "About this Mac", then select 'More Info'. This will launch System Profiler and in there select 'Disk Burning' )?


----------



## electroboy (May 29, 2008)

Satcomer,

Thanks for the speedy reply.

I am running Mac OS X Version 10.4.11

I've clicked on the Apple and the "more info" box is shaded and won't let me click on it!

I am just going to try resetting the PRAM to see if this is the problem.

How exactly do you clean out the dust in the DVD drive?

Do you buy a special disk?

Thanks for your help and i'll probably need more help very soon!

Cheers

Electroboy


----------



## electroboy (May 29, 2008)

Satcomer,

I've just reset the PRAM and still the drive does not recognize any cd's or dvd's!

Any ideas?

It's driving me mad!

Thanks

Electroboy


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2008)

To clean out the DVD drive (for slot drives) just get a compressed air can that has one of those straw like tube with it. Then just blow out (toward the Earth direction). You also can go to any book electronic store and buy a cheap CD/DVD cleaning disk too.

Now go to /Applications/Utilities/System Profiler and launch it. then in it select  "Disk Burning" to see if the Mac still sees the drive.


----------



## electroboy (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

Done Safe Boot, cleaned out the optical drive with compressed air and still it's not working!

Should i do a PMU/SMU/SMC reset on it?

How do you do this?

Mac OS X Version 10.4.11

What is best to do i this doesn't work?  Buy an external dvd/cd burner or get optical drive repaired?

Does it cost a lot of money to repair?

Thanks

Electroboy


----------



## auntdennis (Feb 6, 2010)

This will not help you in the least but I would just like to say you are not alone because I am experiencing the exact same problem. If you find a solution to your problem I would be very grateful if you told me about it via this thread.


----------



## aeastwood (Feb 9, 2010)

No one asked what computer model is in use. Don't buy/use a cleaning disk if you have a slot loading laptop... or a slot loading anything for that matter. 

If you have a recent model MacBook you may be suffering what many others are fighting with, and things may have stopped working after a firmware update. I am dealing with the same issue, though it doesn't affect every data disk I insert and nor does it spit out every blank disk (DVD or CD), just some... well... most actually.

If the drive is damaged (and not under warranty) the cost of replacement will be determined mostly by the computer model. A desktop tower (Mac Pro, G4 say) will take significantly less time to deal with than a laptop... A MacBook optical drive replacement could set you back as much as $250 (possibly more) for parts and labour. A tower repair/replacement is not too daunting a task for anyone who knows how to use a screwdriver.

The suggestion regarding System Profiler is the fist step you should follow. And if all is reported as being well and the optical drive is recognised as being there, then it may be that it needs to be replaced.

I would also try the following just so you know you have tried most of the standard repair procedures:  


*Running fsck in single user mode*
Restart (or start up) > hold down Apple key-S
You should then see a
Black screen with white scrolling text > type the following when the scrolling text finishes:
sbin/fsck -fy 
NOTE... there is a space between the k and the hyphen...
and then press return
Allow the computer to run though the checks. When the procedure is finished you may receive a message that no repairs were necessary, or that repairs were successful (I cannot remember the exact phrases).
type: reboot and press return key. Mac will restart 

*Zapping the PRam*
Restart (or start up)> hold down Apple key-option-P-R
Keep these keys held down until you hear the start-up chime three times and then release, and allow the Mac to start up.
You may have to reset your computer clock after this procedure.

*Repair Permissions*
Open Disk Utility, in the Applications > Utilities folder, and choose Help > Disk Utility Help.
This will provide the necessary information on how to proceed. This is, basically:

In Disk Utility, select the computer's hard drive in the list.
Click First Aid.
Click the Repair Disk Permissions button (there is also a Verify Permissions button). 

Now... the Apple Help for Disk Utility does not suggest that you repair permissions twice, but I always do this. I want to see a clean bill of health in the Permissions repair summary.
In fact, I never Verify permissions. I go straight for Repair. I don't see the point of checking something that almost always has something to fix.
A PMU reset is not the same on every computer so we will need to know what Mac model is in use.

Good luck

Reagrds

Anthony


----------



## yashsolanki29 (May 29, 2010)

hii i am also suffering from this problem i bought my macbook os x in december 2009.If you find a solution to your problem I would be very grateful if you told me about it via this thread.
Reply With Quote


----------



## Chiarascuro (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm having the exact same problem. It started after I installed Toast 7.0. I used the Toast, but the problem started the next time I restarted my machine.

I am on an Mac Pro using  10.6.4.

I thought maybe the drive had gone bad, so I installed another drive that I had taken out of a G5 Mac and I still have the same problem.

I have tried resetting the PRam (3 times in a row), using DiskUtility to fix permissions and neither has helped.

The drives can read the Mac OSX install disc and but can't read any movie DVDs. It just says "The disc you inserted is not readable by this computer." and then asks if I want to Ignore or Eject.

Can anyone figure this one out?

thanks


----------



## campodelverano (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello, Some problem as almost everyone else. I have a MacbookPro that is about 2.5yrs old (no more warranty). Here are some quick system profile stats: 2.2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, OS 10.4.11. I'm not sure what the stats for the optical drive are.

So I've gathered from reading several forums that this isn't that uncommon for Macs, however, one thing that is slightly different about my condition from everyone else's is that CD's work fine for me (I can read and burn them), but DVD's don't work at all. It just hums inside for a little while and then it spits is out. I remember noticing this first time maybe 2-3 weeks ago.

I've tried resetting PRam. I've tried fixing permissions. I've tested the DVD drive in a new user account. I haven't had any new firmware updates. I've tried "Running fsck in single user mode". I ran Onyx a week ago and it said that there were some files that needs correcting, but I just ran it again and it verifies my S.M.A.R.T. Status of Structure of Volume. The ONLY thing it seems I haven't tried is reinstalling the OS X. However, the is difficult when your drive doesn't read a DVD.

Here is an article that addresses how to reinstall the OS with a different computer: http://blog.turnthescrew.com/2009/06/reinstalling-mac-os-x-without-a-dvd-drive-target-disk-mode/

I don't have access to my original discs, but I have a friend who has hers here, however, it is Leopard (I have TIger) and hers came with a newer gen. Macbook Pro...*will that disc even work?* (I once tried to install Leopard from my mom's disc but it was blocked because it was for a Macbook)

*Is it possible that a disc drive has two components: one for reading dvd's and another for reading cd's?* If that is possible than it seems that one overheated and it fried. But if it is all one component, then it has to be software related right? (reminder: CD's work perfect, DVD don't do a damn thing)


----------



## Chiarascuro (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

I haven't tried reinstalling the system. I have the same problem as yours except my drive seems fine with single layer dvds and cds. The problem is with dual layer discs.  I can run the 10.6 install disc with no problem.

I may try swapping out my boot drive with an older backup to see if that helps the drive work.

I know its not my drive. I have a mac pro and happened to have an extra internal cd/dvd drive that I know works. I have the same problem with that drive. I also bought an inexpensive external drive to use on this mac and had the exact same problem. I tried the external drive on my bride's macbook pro 15 and it works with no problem, so I know that drive works.

Can't figure it out and am near exhaustion trying to figure it out.

good luck,


----------



## hackettr (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG. The CD/DVD drive on my PowerBook G4 hasn't worked for years. I called the company and they just said that I'd probably have to get a new one. On a whim I tried the *Repair Permissions* and it totally works again. I am amazed.

Thanks, Anthony!


> *Repair Permissions*
> Open Disk Utility, in the Applications > Utilities folder, and choose Help > Disk Utility Help.
> This will provide the necessary information on how to proceed. This is, basically:
> 
> ...


----------



## plikausis (Jan 2, 2012)

I am have problem that on my mac book pro cd room shows all cds blank and I can't burn them and when I insert not blank cd it just snip and stop snip and stop and then after about 5-10 minutes it show that cd is blank! What can I do I try all steps what there written!


----------



## samsdot (Sep 26, 2012)

electroboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Done Safe Boot, cleaned out the optical drive with compressed air and still it's not working!
> 
> ...




Had looked around for a solution everywhere, but to no avail. So, then i reverted to the first requirement to rectify my DVD drive: i.e. clean it with a Disk Cleaner (Writex CD-DVD Lens Cleaner which was lying around for years). And it worked. No more thinking of taking it to Apple Care or spending a bomb.

Hope all you guys out there first try out Disk Cleaner...


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2012)

I this is a laptop just turn it over and then put the Cd/DVD is. Sometimes this will work.


----------



## alexbesht (May 21, 2013)

aeastwood said:


> No one asked what computer model is in use. Don't buy/use a cleaning disk if you have a slot loading laptop... or a slot loading anything for that matter.
> 
> If you have a recent model MacBook you may be suffering what many others are fighting with, and things may have stopped working after a firmware update. I am dealing with the same issue, though it doesn't affect every data disk I insert and nor does it spit out every blank disk (DVD or CD), just some... well... most actually.
> 
> ...



That worked for me (I followed everything step by step). Thank you so much !


----------

